# Porter Cable 4212 dovetail jig



## jguild45 (Mar 4, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how I determine how deep to cut when using 1/2" stock to make half blind joints:wacko:? My first attempt with 3/4" stock to make a half blind joint worked great! The only problem is I plan on using 1/2" for all four pieces of the drawer.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

jguild45 said:


> Can anyone tell me how I determine how deep to cut when using 1/2" stock to make half blind joints:wacko:? My first attempt with 3/4" stock to make a half blind joint worked great! The only problem is I plan on using 1/2" for all four pieces of the drawer.


Hi Jay. 
The setting for all half-blind joints are the same from 1/2" to 1-1/8". The joint is referenced from the inside so same setting works for different thicknesses. If you are happy with the fit on 3/4" stock then use same setting for your 1/2". Thinner than 1/2" I would use the mini template.

Basically it is 5/8" from router base plate (1/4" for template & 3/8" for joint = 5/8"). This will get you in ballpark then adjust for liking. 
Your drawer sizing for the pc jig is 1" + 1/4". That means your drawer heights will be for example 3-1/4", 4-1/4", 5-1/4", 6-1/4" etc for centered joints.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would suggest you set it to 3/8" deep. that's the neat thing about dovetail bits they will work on thin stock as well...it's the angle on the bit that sets up the lock.

Below you will one setup to cut 1/4" deep on 3/4" thick stock with a 1/2" dovetail bit.

=========
=========


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

BJ is that a UHMW table top?

KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KR

Just some 1/4" thick white plastic..


=======



Kelly Rittgers said:


> BJ is that a UHMW table top?
> 
> KR


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Jay

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I would suggest you set it to 3/8" deep. that's the neat thing about dovetail bits they will work on thin stock as well...it's the angle on the bit that sets up the lock.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,
The O/P said he was using the PC jig. It is 3/8" for the joint. For this jig with the supplied bit you need to set the bit at 5/8" from the base plate of the router. This will accommodate 1/4" for the template thickness & 3/8" for the joint so he will have 5/8" of bit showing on his router setup.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Right on but I always use the brass setup bars on the bottom or the top of the template/plate to set the dovetail bit, in that way no guess work needed..

======


----------

